# coil-over w/ AGX help



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

OK...I know I have asked this before but hardly anyone knew what i was talking about. 
I have coilovers w/ agx and I followed the 200sx project suspension install to the T and the one think that is doesnt show or explain is what bushing or part goes between the coilover top plate and the caster plate (i beleive this is the correct term).
The factory pieces do not aply since I am using coilovers.
I currently have a piece of polyurthen bushing that is shaped like a washer and is about .25" thick. its working ok but if i drive over a hole or hit a bump, it hits hard then I think it should.
thanks...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think that the way the GC are.. pretty stiff


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

i know alot of people have replaced their suspension with coilovers and AGX's and have come across this question.
Can someone with GC and AGX set up take a pic of the camber plate and top plate of the coilover??
Thanks


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

ok...Im getting Eibach Sportline to put on my agx with motivational engineering rear mounts


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Check this out*

I dont know if this is right but maybe will help you describe what your talking about. I have mine pieced together about to put in but waiting on the time to do it. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=3933&page=73&pp=15. Its in our local thread check it out.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Is this the way you assembled you ground controls??? I can't tell if you're joking or not. 

The spring is suppose to rest on the gold collar with the aluminum retainer on top. It looks like you have the aluminum retainer on the bottom of the spring and the gold retainer doing nothing... For the rear, you then place the provided bushing on top of that. kind've like this....


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*no joke*

nope I wasnt joking but now that you show me how it goes it is kinda funny. Im still a rookie when it comes to car related things. I had no instructions and have never worked on suspension of any kind so its pretty much foreign to me, but your pic clears everything up now I'll be getting them in soon. Oh by the way thanks for taking the time to take a clear pic for some newbies we'd be lost with out you guys.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

hybrid DET said:


> Is this the way you assembled you ground controls??? I can't tell if you're joking or not.
> 
> The spring is suppose to rest on the gold collar with the aluminum retainer on top. It looks like you have the aluminum retainer on the bottom of the spring and the gold retainer doing nothing... For the rear, you then place the provided bushing on top of that. kind've like this....


Id like to know what you used the bungey cords for ?


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

pearsont74 said:


> Id like to know what you used the bungey cords for ?


ide like to know why hes using a zip tie to hold the spring in place...? isnt that dangerous? hehe


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

AL_Sentra said:


> ide like to know why hes using a zip tie to hold the spring in place...? isnt that dangerous? hehe


Why is that dangerous? Given if it's absolutely necessary to keep the spring from unseating when the car is jacked up, the springs really should have a longer free length, but that isn't something the consumer can fix (in fact, you can't fix it. You just have to get new springs).


----------



## GregA (Oct 23, 2002)

AL_Sentra said:


> ...why hes using a zip tie to hold the spring in place...?


It keeps the upper seat in place to make sure that it sits properly when lowering the car. It has no effect on the handling and is not dangerous. IN addition, we are very careful when lowering the car to make sure that the upper spring seat mates to the adjustment plate at the top. Otherwise it will catch on there and bang into place. This problem can be alleviated by using low-rate "helper springs" to increase the spring extension without effecting handling.

Obviously, the bungee was removed prior to driving the car. Those photos are from my web site:

http://www.kakashiracing.com

...specifically...

http://www.gatm.com/cars/nx2000/2001.html

Greg Amy


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I hate helper springs. They're such a half assed solution to allow someone to keep kits that should have been designed correctly to start with.


----------



## GregA (Oct 23, 2002)

The problem is not with springs. You can buy racing springs in any length and rate you want, so if the problem were too-short springs you simply add longer ones. However, if you add longer springs (even given the same rate), you've got another problem: ride height. Those threaded sleeves can only be adjusted so far; if you add 4 inches of spring length but don't have four inches of threads below the perch to re-adust the ride height, you're starting to look like the Audi Allroad.

This is one example of the inherent problem with using racing coilover suspensions on the street. Adjustable coilover suspension was designed for the race track, for people who are willing to accept the compromises associated with it. With a street car the ride height, suspension travel, and spring rate are all decided in advance by the manufacturer, so the spring seat location, spring height, and spring rate are all determined for a fixed, static set of circumstances to cover a wide range of conditions and load. When you toss in replacing that with adjustable-height suspension and race springs you toss all that engineering work out of the window and suddenly become a test engineer yourself. Something's got to give.

You can read more about my rants on this subject at:

http://www.bira.org/coilover.html


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

GregA said:


> The problem is not with springs. You can buy racing springs in any length and rate you want, so if the problem were too-short springs you simply add longer ones. However, if you add longer springs (even given the same rate), you've got another problem: ride height. Those threaded sleeves can only be adjusted so far; if you add 4 inches of spring length but don't have four inches of threads below the perch to re-adust the ride height, you're starting to look like the Audi Allroad.url]


Actually if you just get springs with a longer free length with the slightly adjusted rate and deflection characteristics you can get the rates you want without having any such problems. You're right in saying that the problem isn't with the springs. There is a problem with a kit, however, if it has been specifically built for a given car and still has a problem with the spring unseating during full droop.

You are correct in saying that there are numerous problems with using coilovers on the street. However, this doesn't need to be one of them.

PS: I just realized I had said that the "springs" weren't designed correctly in my previous post. Sorry.


----------

